# Resources > Education Center >  >  Autosuggestion?

## Haz

I was thinking of posting this technique on the tutorials section but i think i'll need to ask icedawg about copyright and stuff to see if it's right (i can't see any copyright signs)
Here's the link icedawg:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_Dreamin...#Autosuggestion

----------


## Kaniaz

Haz, I already posted in your other thread. We aren't gonna just post other people's stuff, regardless of a GNU Licsense. I doubt Seeker or icedawg wanna keep dancing round several lisenses, and even if we used it and abided with the licsense's rules, it would make alot of other forums perhaps call us "unoriginal, plagarizers", etc.

The best you can do with that is make a tutorial about autosuggestion, and use that as a reference.

As for the copyright symbol, they don't use copyright, they use copyleft. I'm not joking. At the bottom of each page, notice the:



Copyleft is basically a system where anybody can copy the information, but they must also lisence it under copyleft, not sell it for money, unless it's a nominal production fee (e.g: printing fee), give credit to the previous authors, etc. It's a great system, yeah, but it's not original, and lots of people will call Dreamviews "unoriginal, cheats," etc, regardless of copyleft.

----------

